# shingles sliding off, found reason, advice sought



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

It matters. I see it all the time. I figure the roofer feels that he has deeper pockets than manufacturer and can afford to void that warranty and carry the whole thing himself. That's also why ONLY Double Dipped nails are used. The nails stay wet because water will wick up 1/2". Look at 'wet line' on old shingle. I use EG for felt, DD for the shingles. They're only about $70.00 per box.


----------



## Tadmania (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. I anticipate that I will be visiting regularly. I hope I can help with roofing questions that arise among us, and hope to get help I may need as well. Thanks for having me here.

As to the issue at hand, the posts stating that high-nailing is not ever appropriate, especially on laminate shingles, is correct. There are many problems with high-nailing that are not commonly well understood within the industry. Perhaps more on those points some other time....

I would counsel that a _manufacturer's warranty claim _ be the first course of action by anyone who has a problem with a shingle roofing assembly. Depending on the manufacturer, good information can be obtained by this relatively simple procedure. Delamination and shingle attrition are issues that can be addressed by this method, at least to obtain information regarding the availablility of warranty coverage in this situation. 

Misapplication of shingles can also be defined under some states' workmanship negligence laws. Consulting an attorney might be another first step to take.

In any case, repairs to these roofs are not generally an acceptable means to solve the problems described in this htread. The roof needs replaced with new, properly installed, roofing materials.


----------



## Doofus Emeritus (Dec 18, 2004)

Gent's,

I also am new to this forum and I've been roofing for 28 years, the last 16 as a contractor in N. CA (stoopid me). Anyway, I pretty much agree with the general consensus the author of this thread was dealt a bad roof. Also, the roof was obviously installed by a general (know-it-all) contractor. I consider most generals who do their own roofing as job security #1. The general in question on this thread should be fully liable for a replacement, and should break down and pay a professional roofer to do the work. I do a lot of work for generals who have learned this lesson the hard way. 


Best regards


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

Laminates MUST be nailed through BOTH layers, or they will delaminate. This is due to heat, not to the adhesive losing its quality. This roof is not warranteed any longer by the manufacturer. In Illinois, the builders must give a one year warranty.


----------



## civileng (Mar 28, 2006)

I also live in NH and I had shingles installed in 1999, which have been sliding off on a regular basis. I believe he nailed the shingles too high also, although he claims that he has done it that way in the past, and has had no problems. He believes the shingles are defective. I believe its a combination of both. I had Timberline 25 year shingles installed on a 11/12 slope roof and I first started having problems less than 2 years after the work was done. The contractor claims that the Timberline 25 is no longer available and that it is because of this inherent problem. As I write this note, he is replacing my roof, with Tmberline 30.
You should demand to have the roof replaced immediately. The longer you wait the harder it will be to him to replace it.


----------



## Shingle Monkey (Feb 20, 2006)

Good luck bro.

I hope you dont have to take him to court to settle it, but the odds are pretty good that he isnt going to want to spend 8k or more out of his pocket.

I hate roof hacks. We have been replacing too many roofs that are 10 to 12 years old and falling off because of shady installers.


----------



## Shingle Monkey (Feb 20, 2006)

civileng said:


> I also live in NH and I had shingles installed in 1999, which have been sliding off on a regular basis. I believe he nailed the shingles too high also, although he claims that he has done it that way in the past, and has had no problems. He believes the shingles are defective. I believe its a combination of both. I had Timberline 25 year shingles installed on a 11/12 slope roof and I first started having problems less than 2 years after the work was done. The contractor claims that the Timberline 25 is no longer available and that it is because of this inherent problem. As I write this note, he is replacing my roof, with Tmberline 30.
> You should demand to have the roof replaced immediately. The longer you wait the harder it will be to him to replace it.


thats because all the mauf went to a 30 yr dim, its part of a marketing plan. the shingles didnt change any...just the wording on the package.


----------

